# where to buy plants online in canada...



## barrett69 (Jan 3, 2012)

shipping costs are extreme from the states,,,there hasd to be a plac in canada but i cant seem to one...The west coast somewhere would be awesome


----------



## neven (Sep 24, 2010)

http://www.canadianaquatics.com/

they show mostly live stock, but i know they ship and i know they are an aquaflora dealer, so anything aquaflora nurseries has they can order in for you then ship out. Great guys to deal with and very involved with the local community online and in the real world


----------

